# λανθανίδες;!



## dharvatis (Mar 6, 2020)

Σας καλώ να θαυμάσουμε όλοι μαζί το μέγεθος και τον αριθμό των σφαλμάτων που περικλείει ο όρος αυτός: *λανθανίδες *(και, αντίστοιχα, *ακτινίδες*). Είναι, βέβαια, μεταφορά του ελληνογενούς γερμανικού _Lanthanid _ή του γαλλικού _lanthanide_, όπου η κατάληξη _-id(e)_ προέρχεται από την αρσενική κατάληξη «-ίδης».

Εμάς όμως αυτό μας αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορους. Αφού μας θυμίζει τη λαχανίδα, την κληματσίδα και την αραχίδα, εμείς θα το κάνουμε θηλυκό. Τι κι αν στα γερμανικά είναι ουδέτερο και στα γαλλικά αρσενικό; Τι κι αν όλα τα άλλα _-ides_ στη χημεία είναι «-ίδια» ή «-ίτες»; Τι κι αν στη συστηματική έχουμε ένα σωρό ονομασίες οικογενειών σε «-ίδης», με πρώτους και κύριους τους ανθρωπίδες; Εμείς τα χημικά μας στοιχεία τα φανταζόμαστε σαν διάττοντες αστέρες, σαν τις Περσείδες ένα πράγμα.

Κι έτσι, όπου κι αν κοιτάξεις σήμερα, θα δεις «η λανθανίδα, της λανθανίδας» - ακόμα και στο λεξικό χημικών όρων του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών. Μοναδική εξαίρεση ο χρήστης Άγγελος στο blog του Σαραντάκου, όπου έγραψε το 2017: 



> «λανθανίδες» παρακαλώ (αρσενικό και πρωτόκλιτο, γενική «λανθανιδών»), όχι «λανθανίδια»· και προπαντός όχι «ακτινίδια» τους ακτινίδες, τα στοιχεία δηλαδή με ατομικό αριθμό 89 έως 118! Η λέξη έχει πλαστεί κατ’ αναλογία προς τα ονόματα διάφορων ζωολογικών ομάδων και περιέχει το ελληνικό επίθημα -ίδης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2020)

Δεν βοηθούν τα λεξικά. Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει «*λανθανίδες* (οι) {λανθανιδών)» και δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι να το κάνεις στον ενικό. Το ΧΛΝΓ και το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ λένε ότι είναι θηλυκό. Όπως είπες, η έλξη της _λαχανίδας_ είναι ακαταμάχητη.

Θα μας βρεις μερικά ωραία παραδείγματα σωστής χρήσης στον ενικό; Θα λέγαμε π.χ. «ιόν λανθανίδη» και όχι «ιόν λανθανίδας»;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2020)

Από το πανεπιστήμιο ήξερα ότι είναι αρσενικό. Δεν μου έχει περάσει ποτέ από το μυαλό ότι κάποιοι θα το περάσουν για θηλυκό.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 6, 2020)

Alexandra said:


> Από το πανεπιστήμιο ήξερα ότι είναι αρσενικό. Δεν μου έχει περάσει ποτέ από το μυαλό ότι κάποιοι θα το περάσουν για θηλυκό.



Ούτε κι εμένα, και (όπως καταλαβαίνεις) έχω ταραχτεί πολύ. Μήπως τυχόν έχεις κρατήσει κανένα από τα πανεπιστημιακά σου βιβλία;

nick, νομίζω ότι θα λέγαμε «ιόν λανθανίδα» - αλλά δεν θα το βρεις πουθενά...


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2020)

dharvatis said:


> nick, νομίζω ότι θα λέγαμε «ιόν λανθανίδα» - αλλά δεν θα το βρεις πουθενά...



Μα γιατί; Δεν [πρέπει να] είναι «ο λανθανίδης (του λανθανίδη)» όπως και «ο ανθρωπίδης (του ανθρωπίδη)»;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 6, 2020)

Θα έλεγα μάλλον _λανθανίδας _όπως _ανθρωπίδας_, έτσι το βρίσκω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2020)

dharvatis said:


> Τι κι αν στη συστηματική έχουμε ένα σωρό ονομασίες οικογενειών σε «-ίδης», με πρώτους και κύριους τους ανθρωπίδες;



Μα κι εσύ για _ανθρωπίδη_ γράφεις.

Βρίσκω αρκετά _ανθρωπίδης / ανθρωπίδη_ και το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ λημματογραφεί *ανθρωπίδης*. Τώρα γιατί ΛΝΕΓ και ΧΛΝΓ λημματογραφούν μόνο στον πληθυντικό ενώ υπάρχουν τόσα ευρήματα στον ενικό... μάλλον για να μας μπερδεύουν. Ή περιμένουν να δουν πού θα μας βγάλει η χρήση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2020)

Οι λανθανίδες έχουν δικαίωμα σε gender fluidity όπως όλ@ μας!


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 7, 2020)

nickel said:


> Μα κι εσύ για _ανθρωπίδη_ γράφεις.



Ωχ, ναι - λάθος!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 8, 2020)

Ο λανθανίδης, βέβαια. Απλώς παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον, μη μου δίνετε σημασία.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2020)

dharvatis said:


> Μήπως τυχόν έχεις κρατήσει κανένα από τα πανεπιστημιακά σου βιβλία;


Μέχρι την τελευταία μετακόμιση νομίζω ότι τα είχα. Μάλλον τα ξαπόστειλα, αλλά για να βεβαιωθώ πρέπει να ταξιδέψω.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 9, 2020)

Update: Τα πιο παλιά συγγράμματα ανόργανης χημείας που βρήκα, από το 1985, θεωρούν κι αυτά θηλυκές τις λανθανίδες και τις ακτινίδες. Με βαριά καρδιά, λοιπόν, θα το δεχτώ κι εγώ :-(


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2020)

Κρίμα. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι θα ξεκινούσαμε ένα κίνημα αντίστασης. Μόνος μου δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι διότι η χημεία και εγώ πήραμε οριστικό διαζύγιο εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες.

Ήλπιζα ότι θα λιώναμε τα _ακτινίδια_ και τα _λανθανίδια_ που θρονιάστηκαν μέχρι και στο Wiktionary.
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ακτινίδιο
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/λανθανίδιο

Ζητάς να θυμόμαστε _η λανθανίδα, η ακτινίδα, η λαχανίδα_, αντί _ο λανθανίδης, ο ακτινίδης, ο Ατρείδης_; Ευτυχώς δεν θα δουλεύω στον κλάδο να χρειαστεί να κάνω τέτοια υποχώρηση!

Στο μεταξύ, αναζητώντας ευρήματα στα σχολικά βιβλία έπεσα σ’ αυτόν τον περιοδικό πίνακα:
http://www.pi-schools.gr/special_ed...chemistry_arial_18b/periodikos_pinakas_A3.pdf

Μα πού είναι το ακτίνιο στο 89, με το σύμβολο Ac; Στη θέση του μπήκε ένα Ga, το Γάλλιο δηλαδή. Τι κρίμα που είναι λάθος. Θα μπορούσε τουλάχιστον να έχουμε... γαλλίδες!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2020)

nickel said:


> Μα πού είναι το ακτίνιο στο 89, με το σύμβολο Ac; Στη θέση του μπήκε ένα Ga, το Γάλλιο δηλαδή. Τι κρίμα που είναι λάθος. Θα μπορούσε τουλάχιστον να έχουμε... γαλλίδες!


Να υποθέσω πως δεν είμαι ο μόνος που όταν ακούει Μοσχογαλίδες (Viverridae) σκέφτεται, αντί για σιβέτ, έξοχα αρωματισμένες Γαλλίδες που μοσχοβολάνε, ε; :inno:


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 23, 2022)

dharvatis said:


> ...σαν διάττοντες αστέρες, σαν τις Περσείδες ένα πράγμα.


Τελικά είναι κι αυτό λάθος:
_Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι ένα μετέωρο από την βροχή των Περσείδων αναφέρεται ως* “ο Περσείδης” και όχι “η Περσείδα”* όπως συχνά ακούγεται._


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 24, 2022)

Μου θυμίσατε το γνωστό αστείο μ' εκείνον που ήθελε περσίδες στα ντουλάπια (μόνο που δεν διευκρίνισε αν ήταν με πεζό ή με κεφαλαίο αρχικό).
Για τους Περσείδες το ήξερα ότι είναι αρσενικοί, όπως οι Ηρακλείδες. Δεν ξέρω πώς δεν το πρόσεξα στην πορεία της συζήτησης.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 2, 2022)

Αυτό ήθελα να σχολιάσω, διαβάζοντας τη συζήτηση από την αρχή. Δεν θυμάμαι να συνάντησα ποτέ τους Περσείδες στον ενικό, αλλά πάντα υπέθετα ότι είναι αρσενικοί απλώς και μόνο επειδή περιέγραφαν διάττοντες αστέρες.


----------

